# Minecraft!



## theserpent (Nov 25, 2011)

Minecraft is a sandbox-building[2][3] independent video game written in Java originally by Swedish creator Markus "Notch" Persson and now by his company, Mojang.
Minecraft is focused on creativity and building, allowing players to build constructions out of textured cubes in a 3D world. Gameplay in its commercial release has two principal modes: Survival, which requires players to acquire resources themselves and maintain their health and hunger; and Creative, where the player has an unlimited supply of resources, the ability to fly, and no concept of health or hunger. A third gameplay mode, named Hardcore, is essentially the same as Survival, but the difficulty is locked on the hardest setting and respawning is disabled, forcing the player to delete his or her world upon death. An outdated Classic version is also available for free, although it is no longer being developed. Creative Minecraft resembles Classic, but with many more features.
Gameplay


*Survival*
In this mode, the player has a health bar which is depleted by attacks from monsters, falls, or environmental damage, such as drowning or falling into lava. The player also has a hunger bar, which must be periodically refilled by eating various food (porkchops, bread, etc.) in-game. Armor can help mitigate damage from mob attacks, while weapons can be used to kill enemies and other animals. Health replenishes when the player has a full hunger bar or by playing on the easiest difficulty, where the health bar regenerates by itself. Upon dying, items in the player's inventory are dropped and the player is respawned at current spawn point, which by default is where the player started, but can be set by sleeping in in-game beds. The items can be recovered if reached before they despawn.
The player can acquire different resources and craft tools, weapons, armor, food, and various other items. By acquiring better resources, the player can make more effective items. For example, tools such as axes, shovels, or pickaxes, can be used to chop down trees, dig soil, and mine ores respectively, and tools made out of better resources (such as iron in place of stone) perform their tasks more quickly and can be used more heavily before breaking. The game has an inventory system and the player is limited to the number of items they can carry, specifically, 36 spaces.
The player may also play in a Hardcore mode as a variant of Survival mode, differing primarily by being locked to the hardest gameplay setting and featuring permadeath – upon player character's death, their world is deleted.
*Creative*
In creative mode, the player does not take environmental or mob damage, is not affected by hunger, and can fly freely around the game world. The player also has access to unlimited resources or items through the inventory menu, and can place or remove them instantly. All creatures in the game, including hostile ones, may still spawn under proper conditions, but they cannot damage the player. The only possible way in Creative for a player to die is to fall down the Void, the bottom of the map.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 25, 2011)

Buy me the game.. I will definitely share some creations.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 25, 2011)

lol, notch gave me the game for free. anyway, the game doesn't support my hardware.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 26, 2011)

whats minecraft? i have seen some videos, whats the point of the game? 
are we given some buildings to make at the start or what? 
is it worth the 25$?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2011)

very much worth it.
you "mine" stuff, like hit it with your axe, and get resource blocks.

you can "craft" resource blocks into other resources.

and you make structures out of those blocks.

ppl have made entire cities in that game


----------



## sygeek (Nov 26, 2011)

Digital Fragger said:


> whats minecraft? i have seen some videos, whats the point of the game?
> are we given some buildings to make at the start or what?
> is it worth the 25$?


totally, every cents of it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

Sygeek: How did you get it for free? And what do you mean by it doesn't support your hardware.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

Pre-purchased it much earlier so saved some bucks on it. But yet to figure out how to play this game. What am I supposed to do among these blocks? I can hit something and stuff but what's next?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> Sygeek: How did you get it for free? And what do you mean by it doesn't support your hardware.


I asked notch during it's alpha days. He was nice enough to give me one of the copies, though I don't think it's possible now.

I don't have a GPU in my laptop, resulting in terrible unplayable fps. I think it was wrong to put that it doesn't support my hardware.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 26, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> very much worth it.
> you "mine" stuff, like hit it with your axe, and get resource blocks.
> 
> you can "craft" resource blocks into other resources.
> ...



what next? 
can i make guns? 

looks like game version of ms paint.
i'll definetely try out soon.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2011)

i dont think so, but im just giving you a basic idea. i havent played it, and all my knowledge comes from what i've read and seen on the internet.

lol, game version of paint 

its a sand box game, like paint and GTA mixed togeter


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Digital Fragger said:


> whats minecraft? i have seen some videos, whats the point of the game?
> are we given some buildings to make at the start or what?
> is it worth the 25$?



Depends. Try Minecraft classic first though.


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

Digital Fragger;1533852! said:
			
		

> can i make guns?


 Is that all you want to make?


----------



## Nipun (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for bumping this thread, but I am in love with this game 

Some of my creations:

*Automatic wheat farm:*
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minefarm.png

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minefarm2.png

Just pull the lever and water will release. Water takes all the wheat and seeds to my basement.

*Redstone Monitor:*
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minemonitor.png

Currently its only programmed to display "1" and "2" but one can display anything by switching the wires.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Totally forgot about this thread, was searching for something similar.

I'll post my builds once I'm on my laptop. Let's get this thread active 

@Nipun, let's play SMP sometime. Also, F11 for fullscreen


----------



## Nipun (Jan 13, 2012)

^ I guess playing multiplayer can be a problem for me due to version problems 
Also, I know F11 toggles full screen, but I dont get anything in screenshot if I turn fullscreen on. Only black screen, so I posted this in maximized window


----------



## sygeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Nipun said:


> ^ I guess playing multiplayer can be a problem for me due to version problems
> Also, I know F11 toggles full screen, but I dont get anything in screenshot if I turn fullscreen on. Only black screen, so I posted this in maximized window


Not really, just get the latest minecraft.jar and you can join any server with online mode off.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 13, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Not really, just get the latest minecraft.jar and you can join any server with online mode off.


Thats nice, will play someday!


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2012)

Fell from chair


----------



## Nipun (Jan 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Fell from chair


LOL, why?


----------



## Garbage (Jan 15, 2012)

This is the start of the 48 hour video showing Notch building a 2d game.
realnotch - Ludum Dare 22. The theme is "Alone". Making a Harvest Moon game.

This guy is amazing!


----------



## Nipun (Jan 15, 2012)

I was playing multiplayer with SyGeek and he went away for sometime. I made a wall around him in this time 



Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/sygeek.png


He's sleeping in it


----------



## sygeek (Jan 15, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I was playing multiplayer with SyGeek and he went away for sometime. I made a wall around him in this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Had fun 



Garbage said:


> This is the start of the 48 hour video showing Notch building a 2d game.
> realnotch - Ludum Dare 22. The theme is "Alone". Making a Harvest Moon game.
> 
> This guy is amazing!


Minicraft - *s3.amazonaws.com/ld48/ld22/index.html


----------



## Nipun (Jan 15, 2012)

^LOL, nice minecraft top down copy...


----------



## sygeek (Jan 16, 2012)

Nipun said:


> ^LOL, nice minecraft top down copy...


I managed to get a hands on a vanilla server. Pretty new and no players other than the admin. 

Here's the address: fleschenberg.net


----------



## Nipun (Jan 17, 2012)

sygeek said:


> i managed to get a hands on a vanilla server. Pretty new and no players other than the admin.
> 
> Here's the address: Fleschenberg.net


error: Bad login


----------



## sygeek (Jan 17, 2012)

Nipun said:


> error: Bad login


server is probably off. I'll have to ask him to start it.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 28, 2012)

No, he's not human.

[*imgur.com/a/GQDkB]

[*imgur.com/a/NMfmG]


----------



## Nipun (Feb 2, 2012)

sygeek said:


> No, he's not human.
> 
> [*imgur.com/a/GQDkB]
> 
> [*imgur.com/a/NMfmG]


????

Anyways, anyone to play minecraft with me for sometime? I have to clear a whole lake and there's no one on my server lol 

Need a name for my server's main city... Suggestions?
TDF Ville
Aapka Town
Apna Town
OCF City
Which is better?


----------



## sygeek (Feb 2, 2012)

Nipun said:


> ????
> 
> Anyways, anyone to play minecraft with me for sometime? I have to clear a whole lake and there's no one on my server lol
> 
> ...


I think the link got renewed due to imgur album errors..


----------



## Nipun (Feb 2, 2012)

^^No, problem is you added ] after link.... buw I cant get "its not human" by you...

anyways, you need to check the town... we are building a town hall now... with Indian flag


----------



## sygeek (Feb 2, 2012)

Nipun said:


> ^^No, problem is you added ] after link.... buw I cant get "its not human" by you...
> 
> anyways, you need to check the town... we are building a town hall now... with Indian flag


Oh, fixed. That guy is playing in hardcore mode if you didn't notice  Just checkout map, you'll get it.

Post a screenshot of the map here.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 4, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Oh, fixed. That guy is playing in hardcore mode if you didn't notice  Just checkout map, you'll get it.
> 
> Post a screenshot of the map here.


will post screenshots tomorrow...

Town hall done, 
farm done,
houses done,
name left....


BTW people enter your house most of time accidentally 

*WARNING: Images ahead:
*


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minetown%20jail.png



Town jail. Under construction..

Will keep here people who break rules(like killing others or using tnt).
---------------------


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minetown%20hall.png


The town hall... Greatest building in town.
Made with help of ghost and DK(Cybertronic) 
---------------------


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minetown%20name.png


The town's name was supposed to be written here with snow. I had to write "No-TNT" as TNT explosions were being common on the server..
---------------------------


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minetown%20houses.png


The houses used to be here..
We are moving everything to a certain place to make town look better.
Sygeek, we will break your house too 
------------------------------


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minetown%20cart.png


The minecart station. Links spawn to town 

Still need suggestions for name of town 

Update:
Ok, so the town is expanding, but population is still the same. We had to break all houses(including sygeek's) to make the town look better. Now houses are at a proper place, in "colonies". Also made a huge automatic farm with control room 
We are now making "Sound Houses" which can be used to alarm the town in case of floods, fire, monsters or heavy greifing.

Tried to install Essential mod, but didn;t work as expected. I was unable to use many commands


----------



## Nipun (Feb 8, 2012)

I have made an LG OPTIMUS ONE in minecraft 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minelg.png
I know its not very good, but I tried 

Made this in about 30 mins..


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I have made an LG OPTIMUS ONE in minecraft
> 
> *dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/minelg.png
> I know its not very good, but I tried
> ...



Its nice


----------



## Nipun (Feb 9, 2012)

^Thanks! 
But I dont like how back button looks.. I tried to improve it, but failed 

See this:
[128,256][v1.1] Minecraft Enhanced Updated 1/14 New Spawning Eggs/ UI - Minecraft Forum

Its the most awesome texture pack I have seen... Its great, and I am currently using this only


----------



## sygeek (Feb 9, 2012)

Nipun said:


> ^Thanks!
> But I dont like how back button looks.. I tried to improve it, but failed
> 
> See this:
> ...


I usually avoid HD packs above x64, but that's just me..

btw, did you change the server to creative?

Also, I'm mostly playing sp nowadays, feels much quieter. Will be posting pictures of my builds.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 9, 2012)

sygeek said:


> I usually avoid HD packs above x64, but that's just me..
> 
> btw, did you change the server to creative?
> 
> Also, I'm mostly playing ssp nowadays, feels much quieter. Will be posting pictures of my builds.



I had changed server to creative for a few things.. like construction of great pyramid and pvp stadium. Its normal now 

Whats ssp anyways?


----------



## sygeek (Feb 11, 2012)

And here goes the pictures of my builds in single player survival map - Album

_I don't want to turn this thread into "high bandwidth". Pictures in the album._


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2012)

i am getting this after installing enchanced v1.1 128x. first i  patched with mcpatcher 2.3.3_01

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/2493/81446929.png


----------



## sygeek (Feb 23, 2012)

Disable 3d anaglyph.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2012)

^yes worked 

btw game is interesting.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm in love with this game.

Thanks *@Nipun* for the recommendation.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 3, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I'm in love with this game.
> 
> Thanks *@Nipun* for the recommendation.


Join us on multiplayer


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 4, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Join us on multiplayer



surely..can we do a survival multiplayer or just creative ?

and this game is like breath of fresh air from that Noob Warfare 3.

Feels like the sweet smell of wet soil when the first rains fall in June


----------



## sygeek (Mar 4, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> surely..can we do a survival multiplayer or just creative ?
> 
> and this game is like breath of fresh air from that Noob Warfare 3.
> 
> Feels like the sweet smell of wet soil when the first rains fall in June


Add me and nipun on steam. Nipun hosts the server.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 4, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Add me and nipun on steam. Nipun hosts the server.



What is your steam id ?


----------



## sygeek (Mar 4, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> What is your steam id ?


Steam Community :: ID :: Fuzi0n [FusionX]


----------



## dopeknight (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,   I searched for people from India playing Minecraft never found any, but now I'm so eager to play with you people on multiplayer. But my exams are going on, will start playing from 31st !   
Been on Minecraft since Alpha, and I Love it!  Its the most epic game ever if u really get into it..


----------



## sygeek (Mar 18, 2012)

dopeknight said:


> Hey Guys,   I searched for people from India playing Minecraft never found any, but now I'm so eager to play with you people on multiplayer. But my exams are going on, will start playing from 31st !
> Been on Minecraft since Alpha, and I Love it!  Its the most epic game ever if u really get into it..


Great! Add us up on steam


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

Where did you people buy minecraft from


----------



## Nipun (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't. Ask.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Where did you people buy minecraft from


minecraft.net?

Of course I'm not going to answer in your context . Other than me, everyone above has just downloaded it.

Edit: Since no one's uploading any pictures, here's a recent screenshot from my zombie xp grinder:

*i.imgur.com/NohiV.png


----------



## Nipun (Mar 18, 2012)

sygeek said:


> *i.imgur.com/NohiV.png



And you've still not told me how to make one.. Is it like a monster tower, which has many floors, designed in such a way that if someone falls down he can't go up and it finally leads them to lava?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Where did you people buy minecraft from



Nipun gave it to me as a gift.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

Gift me Minecraft .


----------



## sygeek (Mar 18, 2012)

Nipun said:


> And you've still not told me how to make one.. Is it like a monster tower, which has many floors, designed in such a way that if someone falls down he can't go up and it finally leads them to lava?


Hmm, come on up on steam. I'll make one with the surface skeleton dungeon.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

sygeek pass me your minecraft Ip i wana try connecting to you


----------



## Nipun (Mar 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> sygeek pass me your minecraft Ip i wana try connecting to you


You can't. I host the server and we both play on it. 



sygeek said:


> Hmm, come on up on steam. I'll make one with the surface skeleton dungeon.


Got to go right now. I will play tonight. Just make sure you and alpha are online.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

@Nipun i downloaded what you said,Its done.Now what do i do?


----------



## sygeek (Mar 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> @Nipun i downloaded what you said,Its done.Now what do i do?


now play


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ Well the Minecraft server says bad login


----------



## sygeek (Mar 18, 2012)

So, I wanted a full diamond armor. Here's my journey past 15 minutes:



Spoiler






> Forgot to capture the screenshots before this
> *i.imgur.com/LX9xmh.png





> Not bad
> *i.imgur.com/Ga7oIh.png





> *i.imgur.com/3MAhWh.png





> *i.imgur.com/LyKSRh.png





> *i.imgur.com/WmBVIh.png





> Pretty rare to see a diamond near bedrock
> *i.imgur.com/MyFglh.png





> The diamond vein extends diagonally
> *i.imgur.com/gmdqeh.png





> *i.imgur.com/aw5s8h.png





> 2 diamonds blocks here
> *i.imgur.com/JCxyvh.png





> I probably need some more.
> *i.imgur.com/RvPa8h.png





> I used a fortune II pick. Costed me 31 xps.
> *i.imgur.com/ISN15.png


Journey continues..


I'll be adding images of my base and other contraptions soon


----------



## Nipun (Mar 18, 2012)

Never got so much diamond


----------



## sygeek (Mar 18, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Never got so much diamond


Skills.

Also, thinking of making a blaze exp grinder soon, they give the most exps


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2012)

There is point where diamonds are certain to be there.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry,My friend had come today..So i went off


----------



## sygeek (Apr 6, 2012)

dopeknight said:


> Hey Guys,   I searched for people from India playing Minecraft never found any, but now I'm so eager to play with you people on multiplayer. But my exams are going on, will start playing from 31st !
> Been on Minecraft since Alpha, and I Love it!  Its the most epic game ever if u really get into it..


Heh, I found you here: MINECRAFT INDIA,.. There are lots of networks out there, so don't join unless your frm India.. | Hamachi Servers

There wasn't any server online though..


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2012)

Hearing that notch is making a new scifi game.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey guys, here's a minecraft server: vps.arjie.com

PM me your username if you want to get whitelisted. (Yes, you have to buy minecraft for that)


----------



## Nipun (Apr 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Hey guys, here's a minecraft server: vps.arjie.com
> 
> PM me your username if you want to get whitelisted. (Yes, you have to buy minecraft for that)


Sygeek *gmc.yoyogames.com/public/style_emoticons/default/whistle.gif*gmc.yoyogames.com/public/style_emoticons/default/whistle.gif


----------



## sygeek (Apr 8, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Sygeek *gmc.yoyogames.com/public/style_emoticons/default/whistle.gif*gmc.yoyogames.com/public/style_emoticons/default/whistle.gif


----------



## sygeek (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is the skin I created for YouAreMinecraft:

*i.imgur.com/rpzdY.png?1

*i.imgur.com/sv8dp.png?1

*i.imgur.com/ACKSm.png?1

*i.imgur.com/55jr8.png

*i.imgur.com/NGf5j.png


----------



## Nipun (Apr 10, 2012)

^^Is that a creeper head with headphone?


----------



## Nipun (Apr 14, 2012)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/1buoyance.png

Made a new faction on teamextreme(was kicked from previous faction after faction admin got hacked). Currently faction includes Me, Harsha and a random guy. Going well, made some buildings, found diamonds and much redstone(>180).


----------



## sygeek (Apr 14, 2012)

Nipun said:


> *dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Minecraft/1buoyance.png
> 
> Made a new faction on teamextreme(was kicked from previous faction after faction admin got hacked). Currently faction includes Me, Harsha and a random guy. Going well, made some buildings, found diamonds and much redstone(>180).


oh wow, diamond armor already? awesome


----------



## Nipun (Apr 15, 2012)

sygeek said:


> oh wow, diamond armor already? awesome


I should stop adding random people to faction  

Someone took a door, broke most of glass panes and took 80 cobblestone with him. Luckily redstone and diamonds were locked in chest. Reported him, hope to get back everything by a mod.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 15, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I should stop adding random people to faction
> 
> Someone took a door, broke most of glass panes and took 80 cobblestone with him. Luckily redstone and diamonds were locked in chest. Reported him, hope to get back everything by a mod.


That's against the rules, specifically mentioned at spawn.


----------



## dopeknight (Apr 15, 2012)

Guys I wanna join you..
Get me the IP address.
PM me or post the IP.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 15, 2012)

sygeek said:


> That's against the rules, specifically mentioned at spawn.


Thats why I reported him. Or do you mean adding random people is against rules?


----------



## sygeek (Apr 15, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Thats why I reported him. Or do you mean adding random people is against rules?


Joining faction, stealing the stuff and then leaving the faction is against the rule.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 16, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Joining faction, stealing the stuff and then leaving the faction is against the rule.


Kicked everyone from faction except Harsha after the crafting table and door was stolen. BTW earning money for me is easy on this server. As the faction is located at ice plains, we took our shovels out when storm came and collected many snow balls and crafted them into 152 snow blocks. Sold them for 15 dollars each and now I have 100 times money I had when I joined server..  Gonna purchase some smooth stone from this money to complete my tower now


----------



## Nipun (May 10, 2012)

Awesome song! 
[YOUTUBE]k2rDbRUDkds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sygeek (May 10, 2012)

Okay

[YOUTUBE]7x1Z5wjEDg8[/YOUTUBE]

Also, Skygrid

[YOUTUBE]5dhs3ithXDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Jun 17, 2012)

*www.minecraftskins.info/img_harrypotter.png
My new skin


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/8tYoa.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ooBtH.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi... I read the entire thread.... feeling very interesting.. Can someone gift me this game please..


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 15, 2012)

A good start.

*i.imgur.com/PTDnb.jpg


----------



## sygeek (Aug 15, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Hi... I read the entire thread.... feeling very interesting.. Can someone gift me this game please..


I'm sorry man, it doesn't work like that. 

However you can play the demo (recently introduced in 1.3) with a non-premium account, maybe even download it directly. 

Be sure to check out the wiki (Minecraft Wiki - The ultimate resource for all things Minecraft) and look up tutorials on youtube (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.).

Just don't get too much addicted . Also, don't bother with the graphics, it's the immensely exciting gameplay which matters. The first few days in minecraft will probably be the most enjoyable. Also, try to avoid the wiki unless necessary, it ruins the mystery of the game.

If you seem dedicated enough, someone probably will gift you the game. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nipun (Aug 15, 2012)

sygeek said:


> *
> Just don't get too much addicted ;
> *).


Why didn't you tell that to me??



batman said:


> If you seem dedicated enough, someone probably will gift you the game.



Or just trade tf2 stuff when you become rich for a minecraft account


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Also, don't bother with the graphics, it's the immensely exciting gameplay which matters.
> Good luck!



Yeah.. I downloaded the game (not the demo, that discussion is not allowed here. ) and saw the graphics. The sweet thing of game is simplest graphics games are most addictive. 

What is the difference between demo and premium account? Can I join your server and start playing with you with non premium account, then will try the demo.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 19, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/BOgiG.jpg


----------



## sygeek (Aug 20, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeah.. I downloaded the game (not the demo, that discussion is not allowed here. ) and saw the graphics. The sweet thing of game is simplest graphics games are most addictive.
> 
> What is the difference between demo and premium account? Can I join your server and start playing with you with non premium account, then will try the demo.


premium guys only, sorry, I'm not the owner.



axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/BOgiG.jpg


Did you build that? That's awesome!

P.S.: Someone join me on my server [182.18.131.63], I'm lonely . I need to whitelist you first though.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 21, 2012)

That's not my creation.Found it somewhere and shared.Just like the one below.

*i.imgur.com/M81UR.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2012)

1- Which texture pack is it?
2- That glass building on right side looks awesome!


----------



## sygeek (Aug 21, 2012)

Nipun said:


> 1- Which texture pack is it?
> 2- That glass building on right side looks awesome!


It was posted on r/minecraft. The texture pack is painterly.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 21, 2012)

You s;pilled out all the secrets


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 28, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Iaeia.jpg


----------



## sygeek (Oct 14, 2012)

I made this in creative for verification in the JL2579 fanserver:

*i.imgur.com/XiceJ.png

*i.imgur.com/0h0Dx.png

*i.imgur.com/Sz9DH.png

*i.imgur.com/7uWmj.png

*i.imgur.com/fgKMA.png

*i.imgur.com/qi8AF.png

*i.imgur.com/qjr8a.png

*i.imgur.com/dPQW0.png

*i.imgur.com/D5nOJ.png

*i.imgur.com/qk4uB.png


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2012)

how much time it takes to build something like this ?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> how much time it takes to build something like this ?


This was my first time building something large scale, so it took me about 3-4 hours.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 25, 2012)

Whats the point of creating pixel buildings


----------



## Nipun (Oct 25, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Whats the point of creating pixel buildings



You haven't played this game, have you?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/iaeia.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

Nipun said:


> You haven't played this game, have you?



He plays with Maya.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Minecraft 1.4.2 is out.

Minecraft Pretty Scary Update!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 5, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/2qDh3.jpg


----------



## FireBallFive (Jan 7, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Whats the point of creating pixel buildings




*www.harveymackay.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/GreyWolf.jpeg

Say that again and I will let loose this wolf on you.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 7, 2013)

What is going on with Minecraft nowadays ?

Any new gameplay changes or updates ?

Been out of loop.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 7, 2013)

1.5 is gonna be the redstone update so there's TONNES of new stuff. Basically, a redstoner's dream.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 3, 2016)

Game should be renamed to Foodcraft.

Because after first 3 ingame days thats all you need to do.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice bump..It's been 3 years since I last played this game properly. Anyone wanna play this sometime?


----------



## bulletproof (Oct 5, 2016)

I quit playing Minecraft for nearly 1 year, but should I play again? Not sure if anything has changed.


----------

